# Loop V1.5



## Stranger (11/11/20)

Credit to @DarthBranMuffin for his review, here are my thoughts.

This RDA has been around a while but my research suggested that it may be right up my street. Over the time that I have ventured into rebuilding and DIY I seem to have narrowed down my tastes to RDA's and tanks that work well with a single coil. This can do both single and dual, but unlike some other RDA's this one has a dedicated airflow for a single coil build.


I used my DIY Cotton bacon comp wire 2x24+26 twisted. I aimed for .3 and got .28. Cut the legs at 6mm and it was an easy fit for a 3mm ID coil. The wire is stiff when twisted like this and easy to work with, also easy to wick as it hardly moves once screwed down. I was generous with the wicks as this RDA has a really deep juice well that sits under the W shaped deck.

A lot has been said about the deck and the amount of juice you can put straight down the drip tip. This is more like an RDTA and the design is really good. Props to whoever designed this RDA as once the cap is on you can see how the two big O rings and the deep well can capture easily 2-3 mls of juice.

Once I bedded in the coil and cotton, it was time for a vape.

Right off the bat this RDA hit it out of the park. Easily comparable with the best results I have had from my Wasp Nano and Vapefly mesh. The airflow is super smooth, not noisy and the vape was thick, dense and rich. The flavour was just there right from the start, no fiddling or adjustments. The airflow in the standard full open one coil position .... perfect for me.

Battery options for a mech or semi mech need to be above 20 amp to be safe. The Sanyo 20700B for example, is going to be not suitable for my Armor pro, but the Golisi 32 or an 18650 (25R, VTC5) with the adapter will work just fine, as well as being suitable for a straight mech or mech squonk.

The RDA came with a squonk pin but I am going to leave mine as is for now so I can use it on my mechs and semi mech tubes. The juice capacity is more then my Wasp Nano tank.

Definitely a keeper for me and will no doubt be challenging the Trickster and Recurve dual for top spot. Full on flavour and great juice capacity, what more can you ask for.

I took these pics this morning after a full session on it last night, thoroughly enjoyed it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/11/20)

100% agree with @Stranger !

This is a very underrated RDA! Have not had the pleasure of using the original, but from what I have seen the V1.5 was an improvement of the first rendition!

The (unique) airflow and the fact that the build deck recycles juice/condensation makes it almost leak proof (unless you decide to empty a 30ml bottle in there or squonk for 3 hours without vaping on it... )

The positioning of the coil is super easy as once it is in it is almost in the perfect spot to slap it on a mod and let it rip.

Definitely a job well done by the designer/s of this RDA! It is one of those that are not in my weekly rotation, but I am very reluctant of letting it go as I know it is a winner and I shall use it again in the not too distant future!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (11/11/20)

@ivc_mixer mentioned in his thread about not wanting to drip every time. After priming and the first few pulls, I was literally pouring 1-2 mls straight out of the bottle down the drip tip. No taking caps off, no spitting, no juice in mouth and not one dry hit and easily 8-9 pulls before I thought to drip again. That to me is picking it up and putting it down three times. Thanks mate you put me onto a winner.

The other thing I noticed was the very short pull to get a very large volume of vapor. Yes I can get this from a regulated device at very high W setting but the maths says 49 W and 13.89 amps. I think it says a lot to get this experience from a mech or semi mech where the only real adjustment is the coil build. Next build I will aim for .35-4 build and put it on a straight mech or mech squonk to see what happens. The 510 pin is more than suitable

Reactions: Like 3


----------

